# Good breakfast for 1 year old baby (just chewing, can't bite)



## Jessica1501 (Feb 11, 2009)

My baby has no teeth so her breakfast is limited.
Scramble egg, soft pancake, yogurt, fruits, cheese, pudding, bread, 0-shaped cereal (and other kinds of cereal). She eats them frequently so she really gets bored of them.
Can you name 3 or more other kinds of food for breakfast? (my baby doesn't drink cow milk).
Thanks.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Those choices sound good! I will name 3: avacodoes, smoothies(with fruits or veggies), and tofu.


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

Cream of wheat??? You can make it with soy or rice milk or water instead I guess. DS loves it. I spike it with some flax seed (milled) to get some extra Omegas in and then put unsweetened apple sauce on it to make it a little lighter and cool it off.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

no advice...at teh age of 1, my son was not eating anything close to what your baby is eating. although he did love mangos and avocados


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

How about some mini waffles with some processed dates on top? My DS is 1 and that's one of his favs.


----------



## lemurik (Jul 26, 2007)

We usually eat oatmeal porridge for breakfast. Can be made with just water or any kind of milk. Buckwheat kasha or cream of buckwheat is another favorite.


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

oatmeal with different kinds of fruits, baked apples, banana bread.

are you sure SHE'S the one bored of the foods, and you're not assuming she is? dd eats either : oatmeal (different fruits in them) pancake, egg, french toast or waffle. Those are the options. Everyday. And she's not bored of them. In fact *I* eat those things daily. And I'm not bored of them either. The thing that helps is we change out the fruit in our waffles/pancakes/oatmeal and on our french toast.


----------



## ernalala (Mar 30, 2008)

cucumber and tomato?
It's very common to have these at breakfast here in Turkey, as well as olives, but I wouldn't give those yet. 8weel my DS2 started to like some mashed halve olive around 18m).


----------



## russsk (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ernalala* 
cucumber and tomato?
It's very common to have these at breakfast here in Turkey, as well as olives, but I wouldn't give those yet. 8weel my DS2 started to like some mashed halve olive around 18m).

Oh, you are reminding me of how much I looked forward to breakfast when we were in Turkey. So delicious!

OP, does your baby do goat milk? My DS loves his yogurt for breakfast. We mostly do yogurt and fruit, maybe a little egg yolk and toast.


----------



## skolbut (Feb 18, 2008)

oatmeal, muffins, french toast cut into pieces, rice cakes w/spread, hummus w/small soft pita pieces, cottage cheese; you can add fruit to all of those too. Avocado or sweet potato chunks... mmm. Rice with a little milk and cinnamon... mmmm. My ds sometimes asks for peas for breakfast too so don't discount steamed veggies in the morning!


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Mine had no teeth at one year but did just fine with anything provided it was relatively soft. She could also manage cucumber which felt good when teething. It took her forever to eat it, though!







She liked scrambled eggs, toast with butter and jam (to gum), dates (to gum), oatmeal (I had to spoon-feed her this if she was to get much in her mouth), cheese (she gummed it, no biggie), basically anything that wasn't super hard. She also could eat cherries, banana, orange (seeds expunged, well-peeled), applesauce or apple scraped from an apple with a spoon, nearly any kind of soup, dal, beans (gummed), oh gosh I could go on and on.

I'm surprised your baby is bored of the choices you give her. Maybe she is more not interested in eating at that time of day, or enjoys the response she gets when she refuses the food? You have a lot of different breakfast choices. At our house, it is eggs with toast and jam, or oatmeal porridge with milk and berries mixed in. That's it. I do not have the mental strength for any other choices in the morning although sometimes I will chop up some peppers and onions for the eggs, in the summer.


----------



## Code Name Mama (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
I'm surprised your baby is bored of the choices you give her. Maybe she is more not interested in eating at that time of day, or enjoys the response she gets when she refuses the food? You have a lot of different breakfast choices. At our house, it is eggs with toast and jam, or oatmeal porridge with milk and berries mixed in. That's it. I do not have the mental strength for any other choices in the morning although sometimes I will chop up some peppers and onions for the eggs, in the summer.

I agree. Our breakfast options are limited to toast (plus whatever toppings I have available), yogurt + granola/muesli, hot cereal (cream of wheat, etc.) or oatmeal, or fruit. And really, ds gets two choices in the morning - I hold up two things and he points to one and says "dat!"


----------



## rockycrop (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
At our house, it is eggs with toast and jam, or oatmeal porridge with milk and berries mixed in. That's it. I do not have the mental strength for any other choices in the morning although sometimes I will chop up some peppers and onions for the eggs, in the summer.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MahnaMahna* 
I agree. Our breakfast options are limited to toast (plus whatever toppings I have available), yogurt + granola/muesli, hot cereal (cream of wheat, etc.) or oatmeal, or fruit. And really, ds gets two choices in the morning - I hold up two things and he points to one and says "dat!"









Both of you offer more than I do for breakfast! I've been eating scrambled eggs every morning for the past two years (when I finally realized cereal wasn't doing much for me), and that's what DD's been eating every morning since she cared to try. Every once in awhile I'll make some sausage as well, that's pretty rare though.
I give props to any moms who have a whole big bag of breakfast tricks.

So to OP: my only suggestion is scrambled eggs.


----------

